# Sheath Shorts gone forever?



## Jak_The_Wuffle (Mar 27, 2010)

_Original Post content deleted for obvious reasons. _
*Just a warning, DON'T click on any links or read any of the posts if you're offended by furry fetishism of a sexual nature. You have now been WARNED properly...*

I should have put a massive disclaimer that the subject I was talking about was very adult and apparently controversial. Had I realized the shit storm it would have created I would have done this in the first place. But then there'd still be those who click anyone, regret that decision, and lash out at myself.

Just wanted to apologize to those of you who were offended, and to everyone else who thought it was hilarious, you're welcome for the laugh. Didn't think people would explode with personal insults, but hey, that life. You live and learn.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 27, 2010)

...  What?

I don't know what you're talking about, and don't want to have that put on my google record, but if I had to guess... you want _pants_ that make it look like you have a _sheathe_?

... Ask TrpDwarf.  She'll love the commission work, trust me.


----------



## Jak_The_Wuffle (Mar 27, 2010)

Would you rather have the site history from a website called the fettishzone? I can provide a link to what I'm talking about. Basically it was a furry sheath and ballsack attached to the front of "underarmor" brand underwear...


----------



## Attaman (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd really, really rather not.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 27, 2010)

let's ask the internet


----------



## Bir (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh my god I can't believe I googled that shit >_>

You should have warned us that it was a bad thing D:


----------



## Boondawks (Mar 27, 2010)

No.


----------



## Dass (Mar 27, 2010)

If you mean what I think you do, here. (Do *NOT* look at this, regardless of weather or not you're at work)

I found that by accident trying to look up whatever the hell you were talking about. Thanks a fucking lot for making my eyes want to throw up.

I apologize to anyone who clicked on that.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 27, 2010)

Dass said:


> Here. (Do *NOT* look at this, regardless of weather or not you're at work)
> 
> I found that by accident trying to look up whatever the hell you were talking about. Thanks a fucking lot for making my eyes want to throw up.
> 
> I apologize to anyone who clicked on that.



Tell be exactly how bad it is before I click the link.


----------



## Dass (Mar 27, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Tell be exactly how bad it is before I click the link.



I'm probably overreacting, but...

Just don't. In fact, I'm rather embarrassed to have linked that.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 27, 2010)

Dass said:


> I'm probably overreacting, but...
> 
> Just don't. In fact, I'm rather embarrassed to have linked that.



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! I think it's very funny, but I do have a sick mind.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, nobleproductions does quite a bit of that stuff. I recommend them if you can't find anything else although I have no experience with ANY of their products....


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 27, 2010)

_*Facedesks*
_


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2010)

Yay, another pointless expensive piece of novelty sexual fetish clothing, made for you to get filthy and spend too much money on dry cleaning it!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

*shudders*
What the fuck is wrong with furries?


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 27, 2010)

Just shorts with built in penis? Lame. Why not get the whole suit?


----------



## JDFox (Mar 27, 2010)

HAHA!  I find this thread entirely way to amusing, and that link to noble productions website made me laugh loud enough to attract the entire households attention *Looks over shoulder*

But yeah, just no.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 27, 2010)

Do you have to make one of those duct tape dummies of your junk?


----------



## Ricky (Mar 27, 2010)

[yt]bSlffFbJ-Rs[/yt]


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

My reaction to seeing those are gone


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> They're all gonna laugh at you


 Hahaha... YES!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 27, 2010)

Gtfo, dogfucker.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 27, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Gtfo, GOATfucker.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQWRiBpeqUs
Fix'd


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQWRiBpeqUs
> Fix'd



Lol strange vid. I would watch it but seeing as how I'm one room from my kitchen (aka the room with the most traffic) I won't watch it as every other word is "porn", "bestiality", or something else of the sort.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol strange vid. I would watch it but seeing as how I'm one room from my kitchen (aka the room with the most traffic) I won't watch it as every other word is "porn", "bestiality", or something else of the sort.


When you get the chance, watch it. It's hilarious.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 27, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQWRiBpeqUs
> Fix'd



Thanks for posting this. I saw it about a year ago and never managed to find it again. I thought I'd lost it forever.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Thanks for posting this. I saw it about a year ago and never managed to find it again. I thought I'd lost it forever.


No prob, bra'.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 27, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQWRiBpeqUs
> Fix'd


I lol'd.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 27, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I lol'd.


That's one of my favorite videos. ^.^


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 27, 2010)

Jak_The_Wuffle said:


> This may be a strange place to discuss this, but i have no shame on the internet- thats the great thing about hiding behind a fursona...
> 
> For those of you who clicked this link knowing what i an talking about, is there really never going to be another pair of sheath shorts ever again ever? I was reluctant to get them due to the price tag, but finnaly last night (or rather this morning) I decided when I got home from work to go ahead and just get them, since they were being discontinued by the website that sold them. However I just logged on and they were sold out...
> 
> ...



hmm. making them 'prolly wouldn't be all that hard. if i had time i'd prolly do it for you. they're actually kinda cute *in a funny sort o' way* why dont you go and buy yourself a couple yards of faux fur and get a tutorial on how to make pants and go for it? 
damn...now i wanna pair for lawls... if i still had gym, id totally wear them in the locker room while getting dressed XD


----------



## Plantar (Mar 28, 2010)

JDFox said:


> HAHA!  I find this thread entirely way to amusing, and that link to noble productions website made me laugh loud enough to attract the entire households attention *Looks over shoulder*
> 
> But yeah, just no.


This. I really wish I knew what was wrong with people.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> This. I really wish I knew what was wrong with people.



They're ultimately human.  That's what's wrong, right, and everything in between.  People are weird and "normal" is highly subjective.

That being said, the sheath shorts are so patently absurd and downright dumb IMO because the whole "freaks fucking in fursuits" thing hits closer to home, as a furry.  The whole "I have to share the fandom with them  " thing comes into play.

Could be worse, of course.


----------



## Plantar (Mar 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They're ultimately human.  That's what's wrong, right, and everything in between.  People are weird and "normal" is highly subjective.
> 
> That being said, the sheath shorts are so patently absurd and downright dumb IMO because the whole "freaks fucking in fursuits" thing hits closer to home, as a furry.  The whole "I have to share the fandom with them  " thing comes into play.
> 
> Could be worse, of course.


This is pretty much what I was going at, but I'm not too talkative so I just leave what I say at simple points and say "That's that."


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Could be worse, of course.


C'mon now, don't go givin' 'em any ideas.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 28, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> hmm. making them 'prolly wouldn't be all that hard. if i had time i'd prolly do it for you. they're actually kinda cute *in a funny sort o' way* why dont you go and buy yourself a couple yards of faux fur and get a tutorial on how to make pants and go for it?
> damn...now i wanna pair for lawls... if i still had gym, id totally wear them in the locker room while getting dressed XD



Ah, shit >.<!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Ah, shit >.<!


Pretty much my reaction.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 28, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> damn...now i wanna pair for lawls... if i still had gym, id totally wear them in the locker room while getting dressed XD



Never breed. Ever.

OP is a idiot.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 28, 2010)

This thread makes small children cry :[
Anyways.

Where in the hell would OP wear them?
You can't wear weird shit like that out in public.
Asking for a lawsuit. :V


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 28, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> This thread makes small children cry :[
> Anyways.
> 
> Where in the hell would OP wear them?
> ...



OP has no shame and likely no moral compass. This is why people look at fursuits with a untrusting eye.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 28, 2010)

Shame :[
I personal don't care for fursuits.
The idea of wearing something over my head freaks me out D:

It's people like OP who makes the fandom look worse than it actually is.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 28, 2010)

WHY THE F*** DID I CLICK ON THIS TOPIC

why i am i replying here





...if i did not love making costumes so much and 90% of my business was furries i think you guys would have scared me off years ago....


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 28, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> WHY THE F*** DID I CLICK ON THIS TOPIC
> 
> why i am i replying here
> 
> ...



i was curious to see what you would say to this once ive seen this thread X3


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 28, 2010)

Jak_The_Wuffle said:


> Would you rather have the site history from a website called the fettishzone? I can provide a link to what I'm talking about. Basically it was a furry sheath and ballsack attached to the front of "underarmor" brand underwear...


WHY WAS SUCH A THING EVER MADE TO BEGIN WITH!? DXXXXXX


----------



## Fay V (Mar 28, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> WHY WAS SUCH A THING EVER MADE TO BEGIN WITH!? DXXXXXX


furries have dog cock envy


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 28, 2010)

Fay V said:


> furries have dog cock envy


Lousy stinkin' furries DX<


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Never breed. Ever.
> 
> OP is a idiot.



the only person id EVER EVER breed with would be marilyn manson. not joking

but seriously? why is everyone freaking the fuck out over a pair of fuzzy shorts with a fuzzy ballsack on them? if you didnt like it, dont click on it sillies


----------



## Taekel (Apr 2, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> No.


 
Simple as that.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> ...  What?
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about, and don't want to have that put on my google record, but if I had to guess... you want _pants_ that make it look like you have a _sheathe_?
> 
> ... Ask TrpDwarf.  She'll love the commission work, trust me.



Fuu


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 2, 2010)

I could probably do it...

for a price.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I could probably do it...
> 
> for a price.


Such as the OP's soul?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 4, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Such as the OP's soul?



naw, I'd prolly make 'em for $40-$50 ea...


actually I once had a customer want some....


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> naw, I'd prolly make 'em for $40-$50 ea...


Good idea. I wouldn't make something like that for chump change either.



> actually I once had a customer want some....


Not surprising, sadly =/


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 4, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Good idea. I wouldn't make something like that for chump change either.
> 
> 
> Not surprising, sadly =/



I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 4, 2010)

I really don't get what people don't like about these.  Fursuit sex is an establish part of the furry community and one of the major reasons for making fursuits.  I don't see what would even be unusual about a fursuit designed to give access to the genitals.  I do see why it would be expensive to make though - I haven't gotten into making fursuits but I've made plushies and the materials labor, and shipping are all expensive.  A human-sized plushie for example could easily run $500 including shipping.  A suit might require fittings, that would make it even more complicated.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 4, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I really don't get what people don't like about these.  Fursuit sex is an establish part of the furry community and one of the major reasons for making fursuits.



um NO just, *NO*
first of all the only person i know who even offers yiffsuits for sale is noblewolf. that is one person out of 30+ established fursuit makers.

i make fursuits for a living and i would never, NEVER even make one anatomically correctly let alone usable for sex.


----------



## Aden (Apr 4, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I really don't get what people don't like about these.  Fursuit sex is an establish part of the furry community and one of the major reasons for making fursuits.  I don't see what would even be unusual about a fursuit designed to give access to the genitals.



Hahaha oh wow


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> um NO just, *NO*
> first of all the only person i know who even offers yiffsuits for sale is noblewolf. that is one person out of 30+ established fursuit makers.
> 
> i make fursuits for a living and i would never, NEVER even make one anatomically correctly let alone usable for sex.


Why would you not?  Do you think sex is bad?  That sex toys like dildos are bad?  Do you condemn the artists who draw the adult content in FA's archives, or the actors who produce pornographic movies?  To me that's prejudice, although perhaps you have a good philosophic reason for thinking that erotic entertainment in general is bad for people.

Personally, I write erotica because I think sex is beautiful and fun.  I would be perfectly willing to attempt to make a fursuit intended for sex if someone wanted to hire me to do so, taking into account the risk of the fact that I don't have experience making fursuits.  As a craftsperson and artist, I am happy when my work makes a customer happy.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 4, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Why would you not?  Do you think sex is bad?  That sex toys like dildos are bad?  Do you condemn the artists who draw the adult content in FA's archives, or the actors who produce pornographic movies?  To me that's prejudice, although perhaps you have a good philosophic reason for thinking that erotic entertainment in general is bad for people.


Honey, putting words in people's mouths isn't a very good way to argue.



> Personally, I write erotica because I think sex is beautiful and fun.  I would be perfectly willing to attempt to make a fursuit intended for sex if someone wanted to hire me to do so, taking into account the risk of the fact that I don't have experience making fursuits.  As a craftsperson and artist, I am happy when my work makes a customer happy.


I'm pretty sure his/her customers are happy too. They just happen _not_ to be the kind of deviants who need a mascot outfit for getting their rocks off =D


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 4, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Why would you not?  Do you think sex is bad?  That sex toys like dildos are bad?  Do you condemn the artists who draw the adult content in FA's archives, or the actors who produce pornographic movies?  To me that's prejudice, although perhaps you have a good philosophic reason for thinking that erotic entertainment in general is bad for people.
> 
> Personally, I write erotica because I think sex is beautiful and fun.  I would be perfectly willing to attempt to make a fursuit intended for sex if someone wanted to hire me to do so, taking into account the risk of the fact that I don't have experience making fursuits.  As a craftsperson and artist, I am happy when my work makes a customer happy.



Yay. 

With all the crazy stuff that you see on FAF, I was surprised to see how many furries acted so disgusted at these penis shorts.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Honey, putting words in people's mouths isn't a very good way to argue.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure his/her customers are happy too. They just happen _not_ to be the kind of deviants who need a mascot outfit for getting their rocks off =D


I was asking questions because I wanted to know if what I was reading between the lines of Beastcub's post was actually what he intended to express, or if I was seeing it as more insulting than intended.  I don't believe that qualifies as putting words in people's mouths.

It amuses me that you're talking about how to argue nicely, and in the same post calling people deviants.   But I guess if they actually required the suit to get off that would be kind of deviant.  I wasn't assuming a hardcore fetish, I was just thinking, hey, roleplaying is fun, costumes are fun, sex is fun, roleplaying costume sex might be a ton of fun.  Though actually I think it would be too hot and sweaty to be comfortable unless one had the air-conditioning cranked.  I think I'd go for beastpaint instead if I had a lover who wanted to do some kind of furry sex.  As an artist, I bet I'd have a ball coloring all over a lover - never had a chance to try that one though.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 4, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Why would you not?  Do you think sex is bad?  That sex toys like dildos are bad?  Do you condemn the artists who draw the adult content in FA's archives, or the actors who produce pornographic movies?  To me that's prejudice, although perhaps you have a good philosophic reason for thinking that erotic entertainment in general is bad for people.
> 
> Personally, I write erotica because I think sex is beautiful and fun.  I would be perfectly willing to attempt to make a fursuit intended for sex if someone wanted to hire me to do so, taking into account the risk of the fact that I don't have experience making fursuits.  As a craftsperson and artist, I am happy when my work makes a customer happy.



1. as beastcub noted most fursuit makers don't make sex suits.
2. most fursuiters wouldn't dream of having sex in suit 

3. you need to think for a moment what people use these suits for. Mascoting and acting. That means playing around with kids, other people, and generally interacting in public. Dildos might be fun but you do not walk around in public and play with a dildo. sex is a private act, fursuiting is a public act. 
these suits are cartoon animals, something most people don't generally sexualize. If a maker were to start making sex suits they'd be "that sex suit maker" "that perv that ruins childhood cartoons" so on. they would get a stigma and lose business from people that don't feel the blurring between cartoon animals and sex is appropriate. 
If a fursuiter were known to have sex in suit do you think you could really interact with them without wondering how clean that suit was? 

People can be alright with sex without accepted it absolutely everywhere in their lives.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 4, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I was asking questions because I wanted to know if what I was reading between the lines of Beastcub's post was actually what he intended to express, or if I was seeing it as more insulting than intended.  I don't believe that qualifies as putting words in people's mouths.
> 
> It amuses me that you're talking about how to argue nicely, and in the same post calling people deviants.



"Deviant" isn't an insult, it's merely a descriptor. Those who do things that don't correspond to social norms are deviants. There's nothing "mean" about it.

But whoever said anything about arguing _nicely?_ I said it wasn't a _good_ way to argue--meaning it doesn't convince anyone and serves only to annoy the other side =D



> But I guess if they actually required the suit to get off that would be kind of deviant.  I wasn't assuming a hardcore fetish, I was just thinking, hey, roleplaying is fun, costumes are fun, sex is fun, roleplaying costume sex might be a ton of fun.  Though actually I think it would be too hot and sweaty to be comfortable unless one had the air-conditioning cranked.


It'd be uncomfortable even then. Only the hardest of the hardcore would be able to get off on a full-body rugburn-in-progress D=



> I think I'd go for beastpaint instead if I had a lover who wanted to do some kind of furry sex.  As an artist, I bet I'd have a ball coloring all over a lover - never had a chance to try that one though.


Next time you're around somebody sleeping, scribble on them with magic markers.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> um NO just, *NO*
> first of all the only person i know who even offers yiffsuits for sale is noblewolf. that is one person out of 30+ established fursuit makers.
> 
> i make fursuits for a living and i would never, NEVER even make one anatomically correctly let alone usable for sex.



I've just made one with zippers "just in case" but thats about it.

and yes, most people who want a fursuit dont use it for sex. it's actually a EXCEEDINGLY small portion of people...

prolly less than 30 individuals total.
most of them prolly not even furry...


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 5, 2010)

Bleh to sheath shorts and bleh to OP's FA page with SL crap on it.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 5, 2010)

Fay V said:


> 1. as beastcub noted most fursuit makers don't make sex suits.
> 2. most fursuiters wouldn't dream of having sex in suit
> 
> 3. you need to think for a moment what people use these suits for. Mascoting and acting. That means playing around with kids, other people, and generally interacting in public. Dildos might be fun but you do not walk around in public and play with a dildo. sex is a private act, fursuiting is a public act.
> ...


A lot of the fursuits I've seen are quite realistic, not cartoony.  But even if it was a well known cartoon I don't think it's any different than writing fanfic about that cartoon character.  I've enjoyed reading erotic romance fanfics about some popular movie and anime characters, I don't really think it's different if someone wants to wank over sonic or yoshi, even though I don't really see the appeal.  The only semi-public location I've seen fursuits worn for pleasure was a convention, and convention masquerades are expected to be R-rated and commonly followed by sex later that evening.  It's not like people are donning fursuits and yiffing in the middle of the mall with children walking by.  So, I disagree that fursuiting is a public act.  Sexual fursuiting is as private as any other sex and should be respected as such.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 5, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> It'd be uncomfortable even then. Only the hardest of the hardcore would be able to get off on a full-body rugburn-in-progress D=
> 
> 
> Next time you're around somebody sleeping, scribble on them with magic markers.


Lol, tempting!

Actually *darn you got me thinking like an engineer now* I bet a lycra or velour or chenille suit would be pretty comfortable if it wasn't too hot.  It's only these ridiculous craft furs that are scratchy as hell on the back and don't breathe.  Lycra wouldn't work for fur but it could be good for a scaly suit.  But, lycra is really hard to sew cause it's stretchy and slippery.  Hmm...


----------



## Fay V (Apr 5, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> A lot of the fursuits I've seen are quite realistic, not cartoony.  But even if it was a well known cartoon I don't think it's any different than writing fanfic about that cartoon character.  I've enjoyed reading erotic romance fanfics about some popular movie and anime characters, I don't really think it's different if someone wants to wank over sonic or yoshi, even though I don't really see the appeal.  The only semi-public location I've seen fursuits worn for pleasure was a convention, and convention masquerades are expected to be R-rated and commonly followed by sex later that evening.  It's not like people are donning fursuits and yiffing in the middle of the mall with children walking by.  So, I disagree that fursuiting is a public act.  Sexual fursuiting is as private as any other sex and should be respected as such.



You just don't have the facts to back you up. I know plenty of people that use their fursuits in public for volunteering at fundraisers and other such things. there's also plenty of people that do it just because they can, glance around the forum there's people complaining in threads that they were called perverts and so on for just fursuiting in a park. 
Conventions are a different beast. they'll have the highest concentration of people fursuiting in public certainly, but I doubt there's a handful of people that are doing it for sex. 

No one is saying you can't have sex in a fursuit. but two things are happening here. 1. keep it to your damn self. It's a fetish and it belongs in the bedroom. 2. makers don't want to be associated with it. 

Not everyone is as open and accepting of sex as you. Makers need to cater to a broad set of people and making sex toys hurts business because people don't want to associate with that. 
It's the same reason videogame companies do not produce adult rated videogames. The videogames exist and there's probably people that wank off to them, but saying that videogames are used for sex is incredibly wrong.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

1. Buy shorts
2. Buy Fur
3. Buy Foam balls
4. ???
5. CREATIVITY!

Amidoinitrite?


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 5, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Lol, tempting!
> 
> Actually *darn you got me thinking like an engineer now* I bet a lycra or velour or chenille suit would be pretty comfortable if it wasn't too hot.  It's only these ridiculous craft furs that are scratchy as hell on the back and don't breathe.  Lycra wouldn't work for fur but it could be good for a scaly suit.  But, lycra is really hard to sew cause it's stretchy and slippery.  Hmm...



Stop posting.


----------



## Aden (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm just still marveling over this gem:



sunandshadow said:


> Fursuit sex is an establish part of the furry community and one of the major reasons for making fursuits.



christ


----------



## Glitch (Apr 5, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I really don't get what people don't like about these.  Fursuit sex is an establish part of the furry community and one of the major reasons for making fursuits.  I don't see what would even be unusual about a fursuit designed to give access to the genitals.  I do see why it would be expensive to make though - I haven't gotten into making fursuits but I've made plushies and the materials labor, and shipping are all expensive.  A human-sized plushie for example could easily run $500 including shipping.  A suit might require fittings, that would make it even more complicated.



Cry some more?


----------



## RageDragon (Apr 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *shudders*
> What the fuck is wrong with furries?



Hasn't anyone ever explained to you that Furries is an anacronym yet?

Financing Unbearably, Reprehensible, & Retarded Items Everyday, Sucka's!


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 5, 2010)

RageDragon said:


> Hasn't anyone ever explained to you that Furries is an anacronym yet?
> 
> Financing Unbearably, Reprehensible, & Retarded Items Everyday, Sucka's!



I always thought it was "Freaks Universally Reviled, Ridiculed, Insulted, and Enfeebled Socially"...


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 5, 2010)

You know, in my opinion, if youre into having sex while youre in your fursuit... go ahead. I dont care.
Just as long as you clean it thoroughly before you hug me in it, im fine.

And another thing, so what if theres only ONE person that makes fursuits available for those types of activities? So? More business for him/her!

You guys getting all bent out of shape because SOME people that associate themselves with the furry fandom have sex in their suits is just.. ridiculous.

Sex is something that is beautiful, but I also believe that its a private matter left in the bedroom.
The OP was asking a question and should have gotten helpful and informative answers, rather than a bunch of asses coming on here and burning him at the stake for asking about something thats "risque".

Hell, tons of people are okay with S&M, why arent you okay with someone having sex in a fursuit??


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 5, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> You know, in my opinion, if youre into having sex while youre in your fursuit... go ahead. I dont care.
> Just as long as you clean it thoroughly before you hug me in it, im fine.
> 
> And another thing, so what if theres only ONE person that makes fursuits available for those types of activities? So? More business for him/her!
> ...



this 100%

and BEASTCUB, what about a zipper in the crotch so you can take a piss? ive been contemplating this, and plan on trying it on the fullsuit im going to make. I understand not wanting people to have sex...uh...inside your artwork though. if i actually got good at making fursuits, i personally wouldnt really care. just means it gets more use out of a normal one


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I really don't get what people don't like about these.  *Fursuit sex is an establish part of the furry community and one of the major reasons for making fursuits*.  I don't see what would even be unusual about a fursuit designed to give access to the genitals.  I do see why it would be expensive to make though - I haven't gotten into making fursuits but I've made plushies and the materials labor, and shipping are all expensive.  A human-sized plushie for example could easily run $500 including shipping.  A suit might require fittings, that would make it even more complicated.



Please find a fire and jump in it.


----------



## RageDragon (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Please find a fire and jump in it.



Quoted for Emphasis. 

Also, I wish to add: 
People buy fursuits not for sexual purposes but because the fursuit allows for them to entertain freely. It is a mask, veil, or masquerade in which the wearer can hide their identity, loose themselves in their character, and be an do things that they won't normally do in public for fear of being ridiculed. 

Furries don't wear fursuits because they can't get laid any other way. You need to learn the difference in furry fetishist and fursuiter nao, sunandshadow.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 5, 2010)

IAWTAP

Really, fursuit sex is a tiny MINORITY so whatever bullshit site or person you found that from is sorely misinformed and/or ignorant.

Oh look, the OP deleted the link to that website..backtracking aren't we?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2010)

RageDragon said:


> Furries don't wear fursuits because they can't get laid any other way. You need to learn the difference in furry fetishist and fursuiter nao, sunandshadow.



QFT


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 5, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Sex is something that is beautiful, but I also believe that its a private matter left in the bedroom.
> The OP was asking a question and should have gotten helpful and informative answers, rather than a bunch of asses coming on here and burning him at the stake for asking about something thats "risque".


You just contradicted yourself. You see, the old "bedroom" argument only works if the person _keeps_ it in his bedroom. Should he choose to air his dirty laundry outside, he deserves every last insult and jeer he gets for the stains =D



> Hell, tons of people are okay with S&M, why arent you okay with someone having sex in a fursuit??


There are two reasons for this:

1) S&M fans get off on beating the snot out of each other, and we'd rather not anger such people.
2) S&M gear doesn't look _inexcusably retarded._

Hope this answers your question! =3


----------



## Aden (Apr 5, 2010)

I heckle the S&M people just as much as the fursuit sex people when they tactlessly put everything in public. It's a matter of decency.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> There are two reasons for this:
> 
> 1) S&M fans get off on beating the snot out of each other, and we'd rather not anger such people.
> 2) S&M gear doesn't look _inexcusably retarded._
> ...



you are now my favorite poster ever

Congrats


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> I heckle the S&M people just as much as the fursuit sex people when they tactlessly put everything in public. *It's a matter of decency*.



Which this thread has proven that some lack it.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> I heckle the S&M people just as much as the fursuit sex people when they tactlessly put everything in public. It's a matter of decency.


This.



The Drunken Ace said:


> you are now my favorite poster ever
> 
> Congrats



Umm, thanks, I think! =3


----------



## Revy (Apr 5, 2010)

*Full Adult Fursuit - $1650 - $2300 CDN* 

hahah i can find way better ways to spend 2000+ dollars


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 5, 2010)

Revy said:


> *Full Adult Fursuit - $1650 - $2300 CDN*
> 
> hahah i can find way better ways to spend 2000+ dollars



I already _have_ found better ways. I just don't have it D=

Hey, God, I'm a furry now. Why haven't You blessed _me_ with unlimited disposable income like all the others? =(


----------



## Fay V (Apr 6, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> I already _have_ found better ways. I just don't have it D=
> 
> Hey, God, I'm a furry now. Why haven't You blessed _me_ with unlimited disposable income like all the others? =(



have you given up all other forms of entertainment and social acceptance? you have to do that first. it's only job, sleep, furry for you. also you have to live in mom's basement.


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 6, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I really don't get what people don't like about these.  Fursuit sex is an establish part of the furry community and one of the major reasons for making fursuits.



Oh if the folks who were reading Critters back in the 80's and trying so hard to gain acceptance among sci-fi and fantasy fans could see what the fandom has become that someone within it would even think this is okey. Remind me to blow away any fursuiter that ever wants to play with my child, just in case.

I think Disney has the right approach on employees in suits who misbehave. Fire them, file every charge in the book you can, then sue them, so that between the felony and sex offender charges and the liens against income, such perverted motherfuckers can spend the rest of their days under a bridge and away from folks who have common sense.


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 6, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> um NO just, *NO*
> first of all the only person i know who even offers yiffsuits for sale is noblewolf. that is one person out of 30+ established fursuit makers.
> 
> i make fursuits for a living and i would never, NEVER even make one anatomically correctly let alone usable for sex.



That is why you will likely remain able to make a living on it and why, godforbid when CNN, MSNBC and NPR finally do a story on fursuits that exposes to the harsh light of day all the oversexed neckbeards in it, you can be pointed out as one of the people who will not stand for such stuff and take no part in it.

Might be hope for this fandom yet.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 6, 2010)

Fay V said:


> have you given up all other forms of entertainment and social acceptance? you have to do that first. it's only job, sleep, furry for you. also you have to live in mom's basement.



...you mean I'd still need a job? What a rip-off! D=<


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> I heckle the S&M people just as much as the fursuit sex people when they tactlessly put everything in public. It's a matter of decency.



Decent or not, I dont exactly think the OP is going to be walking around in public with this type of... addon made to his suit.

If he is, then please, dont.



Artificial Ginger said:


> You just contradicted yourself. You see, the old "bedroom" argument only works if the person _keeps_ it in his bedroom. Should he choose to air his dirty laundry outside, he deserves every last insult and jeer he gets for the stains =D
> 
> 
> There are two reasons for this:
> ...



The only reason you guys are bringing it out of the bedroom is because someone asked about something thats associated with it.
It doesnt mean that every single fursuiter is planning to by these things, ball shorts or whatever the hell theyre called, and then make a ton of yiff videos about it.


So youre saying that ALL fursuits are "inexcusably retarded" ?


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 6, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> The only reason you guys are bringing it out of the bedroom is because someone asked about something thats associated with it.


Actually, _he_ brought it out of the bedroom _by_ asking about it. It's nice to see you pay such _close_ attention to who said what, though =D



> It doesnt mean that every single fursuiter is planning to by these things, ball shorts or whatever the hell theyre called, and then make a ton of yiff videos about it.


And you're going _where_ with this?



> So youre saying that ALL fursuits are "inexcusably retarded" ?


Nope, I'm saying they all _look_ inexcusably retarded =D

After all, an inanimate object cannot really _be_ retarded. [sub]Those who fervently defend such objects, on the other hand...[/sub]


----------



## Azure (Apr 6, 2010)

Yuck. OP, you're gross.


----------



## Vienna (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish i had some of those shorts to walk around in. Well ones that didnt have the penis hole and ballsack... lol.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 6, 2010)

Vienna said:


> I wish i had some of those shorts to walk around in. Well ones that didnt have the penis hole and ballsack... lol.


So...ordinary fuzzy shorts, then?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuzzy shorts without the dick scabbard and the ball sack would be cool.


----------



## Vienna (Apr 6, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> So...ordinary fuzzy shorts, then?




Yeeah.. but with a cute little bunny tail, or a plushy fox tail x3


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 6, 2010)

Vienna said:


> Yeeah.. but with a cute little bunny tail, or a plushy fox tail x3



Those wouldn't be impossible to make.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fuzzy shorts without the dick scabbard and the ball sack would be cool.



Tehe, dick scabbard. I agree though, get like a realistic fur color scheme and I'd dig it.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tehe, dick scabbard. I agree though, get like a realistic fur color scheme and I'd dig it.



Or it'll look like a very le chique loin cloth. :V
But it would be for something to lounge around in the house in.


----------



## LoneFoxLover (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol woooow, I'm not sure how I feel about this...


----------



## Glitch (Apr 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Which this thread has proven that some lack it.



Furries?  Lacking decency?
Where the hell have you been since the fandom started?

Seriously, some furs are just... things I don't want to dwell upon.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I could probably do it...
> 
> for a price.



Make me some fuzzy balls.
Make my father even more afraid of me becoming a raging bulldyke.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

Actually I'm gonna be honest and straight forward on this. In truth I find that to be attractive, BUT ONLY, AND ONLY in private and with your mate. I do, however think it is not something to be discussed lightly like this and definitely not pubically......   :/


----------



## Aden (Apr 8, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> Actually I'm gonna be honest and straight forward on this. In truth I find that to be attractive, BUT ONLY, AND ONLY in private and with your mate. I do, however think it is not something to be discussed lightly like this and definitely not *pubically*......   :/



:B


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> :B


It took me a while to get what you were grinning at, and now I can't stop laughing...


----------

